# Colour or color? Armour or armour?



## Parsaw (Jan 17, 2007)

Haha, I know it sounds like a stupid question, but, I'm in a gaming clan where we have people from many different nations. Mainly the UK, USA, and Australia. Some people in my clan spell it "color," while others spell it "colour". I've been debating in my head on which way to spell it for a while now, and I haven't come to a conclusion. So, I'm asking: Which is the proper way of spelling the word? Color, or colour?


----------



## chari (Jan 17, 2007)

Canucks usually spells it colour. I like it this way best too


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2007)

"colour" is the proper way in Great Britain, "color" is the proper way in the USA. The rest of the world gets to choose. I like the British spelling better.


----------



## wohoo (Jan 17, 2007)

veho says it all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but i prefer to spell it "color"


----------



## Kyuzumaki (Jan 17, 2007)

most programming languages use color as an operator so i have just learned to drop the u


----------



## Scorpei (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Parsaw @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Haha, I know it sounds like a stupid question, but, I'm in a gaming clan where we have people from many different nations. Mainly the UK, USA, and Australia. Some people in my clan spell it "color," while others spell it "colour". I've been debating in my head on which way to spell it for a while now, and I haven't come to a conclusion. So, I'm asking: Which is the proper way of spelling the word? Color, or colour?


Well, we get British English at school which means I HAVE to spell it colour.....


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 17, 2007)

KULLER FTW!


----------



## Shinji (Jan 17, 2007)

Its like the metric system.  Everyone does it one way, the U.S. does it the other way...we're like the black sheep of conformity >.>


----------



## Jax (Jan 17, 2007)

I'm used to the American English. It's the TV, see...


----------



## Parsaw (Jan 17, 2007)

Wasn't it the british who first spoke the english language? Meaning they originally said the word...Making "Colour" correct. But then the USA guys came and starting spelling it "color" What the hell, I'm confusing myself.


----------



## Veho (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> I'm used to the American English. It's* the TV,* see...Â



See, American English again. In England, it would be "the telly"


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2007)

I like 'couleur'


----------



## BvG (Jan 17, 2007)

For me it's color, because of the Game Boy Color


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 17, 2007)

KEULEU !


----------



## T-hug (Jan 17, 2007)

Colour is the correct spelling.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Colour is the correct spelling.




American English - Color
Southern English - Collar or KULLER!
English English - Colour
Engrish - Corror


----------



## Intruder (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry about this question but I always wanted to know...
What is Engrish???


----------



## Shinji (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Sorry about this question but I always wanted to know...
> What is Engrish???


Wiki

Engrish is one of the funniest things if not done on purpose


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Sorry about this question but I always wanted to know...
> What is Engrish???



English, badly translated by people from the far east.  Like the change list for the R4 software (Called "Engrish" because of Far Eastern folk having difficulty pronouncing the "L" sound in English and replacing it with an "R" sound.)

Examples: www.engrish.com


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 17, 2007)

Colour, Armour and Honour I think were all first spelt like that.


----------



## Shinji (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Jan 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about this question but I always wanted to know...
> ...


Just be careful when election time comes


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah - Remember after Bush got in the first time people joking that Japan was shipping over aid packs of Viagra because they heard Americans were incapable of having an election.


----------



## Intruder (Jan 17, 2007)

I didn't searched it before! sorry but thanks anyway!


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> I didn't searched it before!



How did I searched Engrish?


----------



## Mehdi (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Maarten Jalink @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> For me it's color, because of the Game Boy Color



hahaha nice one. Dont trust America or England, trust nintendo for the correct english spelling!


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Intruder @ Jan 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry about this question but I always wanted to know...
> ...


Also any C's sound like they are pronounced with a sh e.g City --> Shitty, and as used in the sentence "Herro shitty wok take order prease"

Wait a sec is this bordering on racism?


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Wait a sec is this bordering on racism?



Yes it is  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I demand an apology!  Say you're solly!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## T-hug (Jan 17, 2007)

Reason I said 'colour' is the correct spelling is because it's English, and English was around before American English.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Thug4L1f3 @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Reason I said 'colour' is the correct spelling is because it's English, and English was around before American English.


From wikipedia:
_Most words ending in unstressed -our in Britain (e.g. colour, flavour, honour) end in -or in the U.S. (e.g. color, flavor, honor). Most words of this category derive from Latin non-agent nouns having nominative -or; the first such borrowings into English were from early Old French and the ending was -or or -ur._

So, it's colur.


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 17, 2007)

i spell it our, but on MSN or here sometimes, i drop the u for speed

when riting HTML etc im always puttin in the u and wondering why thigs rnt workin
lol


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 17, 2007)

QUOTE(Intruder @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> Sorry about this question but I always wanted to know...
> What is Engrish???



All your base are belong to us !


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 17, 2007)

I guess the correct way to spell it would be colour, since thats the English way to say it. But I'm already used to spelling it color, so I'll stick with that


----------



## Wuschmaster (Jan 17, 2007)

Color just looks better than colour.


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 17, 2007)

*HUE*


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 19, 2007)

technically, since we invented english... it's colo*u*r and armo*u*r


----------



## Smuff (Jan 19, 2007)

No question about it - its colo*u*r and armo*u*r  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Deal with it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And stop butchering the Mother Tongue


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(rambozotheclown @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> And stop butchering the Mother TongueÂ



Latin?


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 19, 2007)

If you're in America, it's color. If you wanna spell it "colour," gtfo and go to Britain. If it's the internets, you can spell it "dog" and it'd be correct.


----------



## Smuff (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Latin?


----------



## Jax (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> technically, since we invented english... it's colo*u*r and armo*u*r



Invented?


----------



## cenotaph (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > technically, since we invented english... it's colo*u*r and armo*u*r
> ...



'Invent' as in 'speaking french poorly, creating a new derivate'.

*ducks*


----------



## Shinji (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(cenotaph @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Jan 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 19 2007 said:
> ...


So I guess thats how American English was "invented" from English.

*ducks also*


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 19, 2007)

Well I am originally from Italy but I live in the States now.
At shool in the old continent they still teach us the British English, and that's how I learned to spell colour(up untill I got me a GB Color too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).
But when I moved to America I started to appreciate American English better because the way some words are spelled it's actually closer to the way you pronounce it.
For instance, _centre_ is spelled CENTER over here, which sounds exactly as you write it.
Now if you tell me that _English was around before American English_, we might argue that are two slightly different languages and you can't just ignore the differences.
Can you imagine if people here were mixing up subway/underground or elevator/lift or even worse would drive on the left because that's how it's always been done in England ?
That would be causing a few problems , don't you think ?


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 19, 2007)

Somebody toss me a biscuit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




American English is version 2.0, don't you want to be up to date?

*also ducking*


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2007)

More like V1.4 BETA, not enough improvements to really call it a new version   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*ducks as well*


----------



## Shinji (Jan 19, 2007)

**NUKED**

_quacks_


----------



## OrR (Jan 19, 2007)

I generally like the British spelling better but I'm often too lazy to use it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you can leave out a "u", why type it?


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Jan 19, 2007)

Errr remind me. Why spending so many time trying to answer this ?


----------



## OrR (Jan 19, 2007)

Because we've got nothing better to do?


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 19, 2007)

Just trying to strike up a meaningful dialog(ue)...
..get with the program(me)!




Seriously though, it really doesn't matter, or maybe it does...
..hold on I'll check (err, cheque? no that's not right.)


Ok, I was right, it doesn't matter, it's just fun..


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 19, 2007)

QUOTE(OrR @ Jan 19 2007 said:


> I generally like the British spelling better but I'm often too lazy to use it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe, a lot of internets people think this way, but about everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "Why type it all out when I can type 'lol k thx i g2g k? ttyl luv u!' ?"


----------



## OrR (Jan 20, 2007)

Another common spelling mistake I make:
http://googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_G...ord2=definitely
This is one I regret, though...


----------



## lookout (Jan 20, 2007)

*Trainer*

A padded sports shoe; the term is used commonly in British English where "sneaker" would be used in American English. The term "trainer" derives from "training shoe".


UK = Football 
USA = Soccer 

UK = Rugby
USA = American Football


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 20, 2007)

Rugby & American football are different games


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 20, 2007)

My biscuit:





Your biscuit:


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 20, 2007)

this list is long...

sidewalk : pavement
movies : cinemas
highway : motorway
cocoa : hot chocolate
budweiser : stellar artois
war : peace, but we'll suck ass and go for war anyway


----------



## mr_blonde_88 (Jan 20, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> war : peace, but we'll suck ass and go for war anyway




lmao


----------



## lookout (Jan 20, 2007)

Humor = Humour 
Flavor = Flavour
Recognize = Recognise 
Patronize = Patronise 
LOL =


----------



## iamwhoiam (Jan 20, 2007)

"snack" : snack


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> Humor = Humour
> Flavor = Flavour
> Recognize = Recognise
> Patronize = Patronise
> LOL =


To me, everything on the right side of the equation is *WRONG*. Including that damn face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## lookout (Jan 20, 2007)

British English = Z
American English = Z


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lookout @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> British English = Z
> American English = Z



Some American told me their teacher said there were only 25 letters in the British alphabet because we didn't have 'Z' and used S instead.

I wonder why pissa is so popular in takeaways over here.

For the record, everything on the left side of that equation is wrong, however the excezzive uze of Z makes the language 27% more eXtremez!


----------



## mthrnite (Jan 20, 2007)

My pound:





Your pound:





Mario's pound:






(can I have a slice of pissa? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## BlueStar (Jan 20, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> "snack" : snack



snack = meal


----------



## Katalyst (Jan 20, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> My pound:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao, this post gets the win.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 20, 2007)

Color, because it takes a fraction of a millisecond less to not type the "u".


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 21, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Jan 20 2007 said:


> My pound:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You quickly forget one of the most essential pounds:

*The Ground Pound (A.K.A. Butt Stomp):*


----------



## dice (Jan 21, 2007)

british english came before american english, therefore it's colour, football, chips etc and not "color", "soccer" and "fries" etc...


----------



## memyselfandi (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't care how people write. If i can understand it, i'm good.


----------

